# 1/2 ton Dbl./Crew Cab Guys



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

I would like to hear from the guys plowing with 1500 Dbl/Crew Cabs. How well do they work for ya. I don't really want to beef up front end either. 
I'm buying new 1500 and will plow 3-6 small drives. I'm buying a Western 7.5 Midweight probably. I would like to buy Dbl. Cab this time around instead of Reg. Cab. w/snow prep. pkg. Will I be disappointed over the Reg. Cab w/snow prep.?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You'll be disappointed with any 7.5 on any full size truck.
There great fer a jeep...but even then a 8 ft'er is a better idea.

Either way with a 1500, beefing up the front is a good idea.Thats why they made 2500's.


So your thinking of making some fast $ plowing a few drives or is this the family plan.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

Been plowing with a 7.5 since 05, that's not a problem. Wanted to hear about from guys running 1/2 tons with dbl cabs.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

But it is,
Most of us prefer a plow that can clear a path wide enought for the truck.
But that's just us.

What do you need to hear, reassurances ?
yea the smaller truck will plow better....

Get what Ya want I guess as your only plowing a few pidely drives.

Good luck and enjoy your free help.
But some say you can't trust anything that is Posted on the net.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

Max width of the whole truck is only 6'8'', just saying. Just trying to decide on dbl or reg cab. No biggie. Prob. have to go reg cab with snow prep. I pretty much just do families drives now.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmmm guess nobody plows with 1/2 ton dbl cab. :laugh:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't want to beef up the front end, and you are dead set on a 7.5 correct?

Do you not understand what was said about the small plow on a long truck?


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

I thought the width of plow had to do with width of truck, I didn't think 2 foot longer truck would make much difference, maybe so though. I was more concerned about the truck though. Guess that truck won't work without beefing it up. Was hoping trailer package would suffice.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

That being said though, *no 1/2 ton guys posting* with their take on their thoughts, meaning there aren't any or site not to busy.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When your turning, the longer the truck, the plow needs to be wider so you are not driving in the winrow


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

I have to check with dealer too, no warranty for putting a plow on it is definitely deal breaker. 
Western recommended 7.5, I'll check with dealer on that too, never needed 8' and can't add more weight. I just do family drives not much turning not much of issue but appreciate thoughts.


----------



## Hoshiwaa15 (Jan 4, 2017)

If you only could get the 7 1/2 for warranty reasons I would add the wings after. Still have warranty and have an 8 1/2 plow. Not a Western fanatic so I'm not sure if you can mount wings on the Midweight or not, maybe others could chime in and confirm. Just an option I thought could benefit you both ways is all. Good luck!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I would think your biggest issue, no matter what size plow, would be weigh. The extended/quad/crew weight more, and take away from payload. In addition, most 1/2 ton trucks have big engines now days which also add to the weight. Putting added plow weight to the front of a truck that already is being pushed to the max probably isn't the best idea. With that said there are a ton of half ton truck around here, but they're all older model trucks. I wouldn't want to beat the hell out of a new truck, but that's just my personal opinion.

As far as plow size, I have a crew cab short bed with a 8.5' plow and as wide as it takes to make turns I get pretty close to my windrows when I turn and the plow is angled. I would add wings to the shorter plows.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know about getting a new half-ton with plow prep (although Ram has a half-ton commercial with a half-ton truck with a plow on it). But if you're just doing 3-6 driveways, I wouldn't worry too much about only having a 7'-6" plow. It would do fine. I wouldn't try commercial with it, but for what you want to use it for it would be just fine. And yes, with the crew cab, if you happened to be doing sharp turns, your rear end would be in the windrow. But how many of your drives have sharp turns (or any turns) in them?


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

Right Jeff, once again, the plow isn't my worry just the truck. Want dbl cab but wondering if I have to go with another reg. cab. Was hoping tow pkg. would suffice. I'm going to talk with Chevy Dealer today and Western installer.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

I guess if I was determined to get dbl cab, I could go with lighter plow like the HTS or 6 cylinder, either lightens load and take ballast down to only few hundred pounds. For sure just do my drive and 2 siblings.


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

I plow with a 2014 Silverado Double Cab and a 7"6" blade. I only plow my own drive way and the drive way next door - all together, I cover somewhere just over a quarter mile of drive - nothing commercial or anything like that, but it does a professional job and works totally awesome for me. Some pics and info are on this link:
http://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/top...-way-plow-on-a-2014-silverado-1500/?p=1495673

A lot more info is on this link but seems the pictures are all gone for some reason:
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/i-put-a-sno-way-plow-on-a-2014-silverado-1500.155939/

My truck does not have the plow prep package and my dealer told me that adding a plow does not void the warranty.

Just do it, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sharp turns and residential drives seem to go together.

Every drive that has a turnaround has a sharp turn. or any time you have to push snow to the side or windrow.

either truck can easily handle a 8f plow,
now, before you get your stuff in a bunch....again.
look at the small weight difference between them.

You still wouldn't need hundred and hundreds of pounds as a counterweight, ballast inst doing mulch to counter act the weight hanging off front.
but the counterweight can take a lot of weight off of the fronted that you are concerned about not being able to take it.

Get the crew cab and the narrow plow...make sure you have a shovel and some sand...
and the # of a buddy whom can pull ya out.
happy plowing.

ps plow weight or the weight of 6 passengers, and i bet you dont add counterweight when all of the seats are full.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

get the ceew cab and a long box, then you might want a 6 ft plow

your only have the plow on while you plow a hand full of drives,
unless you drive like Pat does you would be beating your prestigious truck. just take et off while your not plowing.

enjoy scraping up the packed snow from your own wheels.

might want to throw out some salt...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> I have to check with dealer too, no warranty for putting a plow on it is definitely deal breaker.


I would personally look into this more before you go any further.

My knowledge is not great on brand new trucks, but for as many years as my brain allows me to remember, Chevy does not offer a plow prep in any option except a day cab long box.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

NoProblem said:


> My truck does not have the plow prep package and my dealer told me that adding a plow does not void the warranty.


Do you have this in writing???


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

No, I know the guy at the dealer and don't have it in writing and am not worried about it. The truck handles the plow like nothing really - from what I've experienced, pulling a heavy trailer stresses the truck more than plowing - and really, the truck handled anything I've towed with ease. 

If he gets a 7' 6" plow and uses it for a few drive ways - and uses his +$30k setup for plowing snow like a normal human being, he won't have any problems with warranty or plowing. I even added a level to my truck with zero problems. 

A half ton with a 7' 6" blade works just fine for what he says he wants to use it for, I can say that because I use mine for that same purpose and would recommend that others do the same. 

I can see why the folks here that do commercial plowing do not recommend a half ton or a 7' 6" blade, but for me, time (plowing) is not money, it's more like therapy sometimes, so I am not trying to break any speed records, even plowing +1/4 mile straight I like to keep it under 15mph, I am in no hurry whatsoever.

My driveway is "U" shaped with plenty of obstacles I need to watch out for, so I just go slow - it's a whole lot safer that way.

I would say the only thing he will really, really need is some lights behind him, otherwise you can't see a blasted thing behind you. I got lights from Backup Buddy and totally love them.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

NoProblem said:


> No, I know the guy at the dealer and don't have it in writing and am not worried about it. The truck handles the plow like nothing really - from what I've experienced, pulling a heavy trailer stresses the truck more than plowing - and really, the truck handled anything I've towed with ease.


So you know a guy at a dealer and YOUR covered.....again is it in writing? That's the question..what if YOUR guy isn't there then what?
Show me where you or anyone can prove to a dealer that you or anyone only plow a FEW drives and it's acceptable?
Where does it say that towing a trailer is harder on a truck then a plow? Show me


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, if that's the question then I do not have it in writing as I already told you - read my quote again. I told you I did not have it in writing in the very first sentence. I also said I am not worried about it. If something breaks that's not covered by warranty, I will fix it.

If it's a defect in their material, regardless of the plow, they will fix it under warranty whether my guy is there or not - I have a pretty good dealer by me so again - I am not worried about it.

Show me where it says a snow plow voids all warranties. Is that in writing? Show it to me, I simply have got to see it!

If you read my post, I was the one who said "pulling a heavy trailer stresses the truck more than plowing" - just read my post to find out that's where it says that.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I read your post.....you said you have a guy at the dealer that will cover it.....well then your the exception. And again get it in writing........so your comment is null 
I've worked at dealers and we denied coverage due to no plow prep...
I read your post...... numerous times.....Where's the written statement that pulling a trailer is harder then plowing.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Your snow plowing can fall under abuse..
Abuse is not covered under the warentry.

Can you say 7.5 one more time. Like if you say it more, et will be etched in stone.

Op.
Do what Ya want, even if you used a heavey plow, your not plowing that much that it should ba a issue.
Don't be a cowboy, take it easy, and remove the plow as soon as your done.
Yadda yadda yadda

Even if all I plowed was my drive, experience tells me a 8.x plow is a better choice for a full size plow.
Yea I had a 7.5 back in the old'en days, then I got learned.

oP you have been a member for a while surely you knew how this wood go...
And I bet you have your mind made up allready.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

NoProblem said:


> If it's a defect in their material, regardless of the plow, they will fix it under warranty whether my guy is there or not - I have a pretty good dealer by me so again - I am not worried about it.
> 
> Show me where it says a snow plow voids all warranties. Is that in writing? Show it to me, I simply have got to see it!


Tell this to all the guys with 3/4 and 1 tons that have frames cracked behind the front tires...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

NoProblem said:


> Show me where it says a snow plow voids all warranties. Is that in writing? Show it to me, I simply have got to see it!


Attached:

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/gm-warranty-and-plowing-may-not-covered.25792/


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

No, I will tell the OP that a 1/2 ton pickup is fine for what he is planning to do and he does not need a 8' plow weighing down the front of his 1/2 ton pickup. I can recommend this because it's the same thing I have and it works fantastic for me. Dieseless wants some type of warranty contractual agreement that states in writing that if the truck is abused and something breaks, not to worry - the abuse is covered.


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

Here is the blade I have, as the video shows, it's awesome. Far as I know, it's made specifically for 1/2 ton pickups and I attest, it fits the truck excellent and definitely does a great job.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Dieseless wants some type of warranty contractual agreement thatstates in writing that if the truck is abused and something breaks, not to worry - the abuse is covered.

Really. Get that in writing.....
Where are you coming up with this? 
You cannot prove anything, your "friend" at the dealer says he will cover you.
I've worked at dealers first hand and denied coverage due to abuse. So keep telling your lies and false promises.


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, you sure are on fire to be the guy who is correct, the hero who catches a guy in a lie. You're barking up the wrong tree - I don't care if you think the whole thing is a bad idea or not or if you want the OP to worry about warranty or not - I have the setup he's looking to get and have had NoProblems so I am confident if he puts the right blade on his truck, he too will have NoProblem! If you're not, then sorry, but a 1/2 ton truck is not a go cart.

OP just do it. I did and have no regrets - I do think you will find out pretty quick that you need to get some really good reverse lights. Plow with it like you own it and you will be just fine. You will enjoy the luxury of sitting in a nice and comfortable warm truck puttsing around your driveway clearing away the snow.

I drive around too little with the blade up so I don't worry about everything that goes along with that, thankfully these days, they make connecting / disconnecting it simple enough that if I have to run into town I just take it off. But check out backup buddy reverse lights http://www.back-upbuddy.com/ - they really do a nice job of lighting it up back there.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your telling the op to abuse it its covered......
Where are you getting your info that it's covered? Where? You can't answer that cause it's all bs.
Properly equipped sure it's ok, but your abuse it its covered comment is just plain crap.......


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

You are not reading what I wrote. You are the one looking for warranty to cover abuse, I say if he uses his truck to plow like a normal human being, he does not have to worry about it. If he goes slow, it's much more likely that he won't bang into anything - especially in reverse.

You seem to be afraid the OP is gonna go ramming his plow into frozen snow banks at 60mph or something, or he's out to kamikaze himself crashing it into parking blocks at 80 mph - I don't know what you are visioning, but if anyone is going to fret all day about doing any damage to their truck at all while plowing their own drive with a 1/2 ton pickup and a 7' 6" blade, then they are worried for nothing.

Further, if they actually do damage their truck while plowing their own driveway, then they must have actually done something completely ignorant and abusive to their truck - what that might be, I don't know and cannot even imagine - why don't you tell us what it is that he could actually do in his own driveway to damage his truck and void any warranty.

To clarify, I said:
Dieseless wants some type of warranty contractual agreement that states in writing that "if the truck is abused and something breaks, not to worry - the abuse is covered." - note the quotation marks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

from what I've experienced, pulling a heavy trailer stresses the truck more than plowing - and really, the truck handled anything I've towed with ease. .........still haven't proven this statement.....

If it's a defect in their material, regardless of the plow, they will fix it under warranty whether my guy is there or not - I have a pretty good dealer by me so again - I am not worried about it.......define defect....have you seen the post about the frames cracking that aren't under warranty? 

why don't you tell us what it is that he could actually do in his own driveway to damage his truck and void any warranty........most reverse bands go out at less then 5 mphs....bet you only back up at 2 correct?

Your buddy might cover paint chips but most dealers won't. 
Get it in writing or its bs


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> Attached:
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/gm-warranty-and-plowing-may-not-covered.25792/


Guess you didn't read this either correct?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

NoProblem said:


> pulling a heavy trailer stresses the truck more than plowing - and really, the truck handled anything I've towed with ease.


You've never hit anothing covered in snow yet have you lol. You'll feel it in your bones!

Anyway, back to the OP, just talk with your dealer, and maybe the service department manager about a plow on the front.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I believe (might be wrong) in my manual for my 99 dodge 1500 it talks about adding a plow will void the warranty or can, or something along those lines. Now that truck is almost 20 years old and I'm not sure what other manufacturers do as far as that goes so I'll stay out of that, but I just happened to remember reading that somewhere along the way.


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Guess you didn't read this either correct?


Correct. No, I did not read the twelve year old thread.

I asked you what exactly is it that you think is going to damage the truck to void the warranty as the guy is plowing his own drive way. I said I cannot imagine him being able to damage his truck to void his warranty in any way while plowing his own drive way.


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> You've never hit anothing covered in snow yet have you lol. You'll feel it in your bones!


I hit a divit at the edge of the road before the ditch, as I plowed out my driveway and pushed the snow across the road into the ditch one time - sure did wake me up. Since that one time, I remember to lift the blade slightly just before I get to it. The blade sprung back as it was designed to do so the truck was and remained just fine, zero damage, no problem.

But pulling a heavy trailer in stop and go traffic and also down the highway at +60mph stresses the frame, rear end, axles, brakes, shocks, springs, tires, bearings and who knows what else - I think it stresses the truck a lot more than plowing a few drive ways does.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

NoProblem said:


> Correct. No, I did not read the twelve year old thread.
> 
> I asked you what exactly is it that you think is going to damage the truck to void the warranty as the guy is plowing his own drive way. I said I cannot imagine him being able to damage his truck to void his warranty in any way while plowing his own drive way.


Waiting for your answer first capt Ron......you have NO PROOF to your statements, just pulled more out your arse.

I think it stresses the truck a lot more than plowing a few drive ways does......yep out the hind end........


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

Reg cab 4x4, any bed you can get snow prep. pkg just like my 05. Yeah no rush, by the time I buy I'll be done plowing, I'll get plow in summer or fall.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Chuck....know what your warranty will and won't cover. Ask about the plow prep and if it's needed or not for warranty to cover it.
If you get an extended to 4 full sized door truck then you need to get bigger then 7.6.
Don't belive anyone who says it's covered no matter what they are full of it period.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

My Chevy dealer said no problem with warranty as long as I bring it there, which I always have. So I know the combo with the Reg. Cab, just have to figure out combo for Dbl. Cab. Going to talk with Western Dealer next.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Since you're worried anyway, do you do any hauling or anything in the summer that might justify the piece of mind of getting a 3/4 ton truck? You could end up getting a bigger plow, and maybe even do a little more than you originally planned.

I don't know anything about you, your needs, or your plans. But since you have time, it's something you might think about. Never hurts to be over prepared or plan for the furniture.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> My Chevy dealer said no problem with warranty as long as I bring it there, which I always have. So I know the combo with the Reg. Cab, just have to figure out combo for Dbl. Cab. Going to talk with Western Dealer next.


Our local Ford dealer has a deal with Western and our Dodge dealer has the same with Boss that they will pair up for a discounted price. Do any of your dealers out there have that?


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

JMH yes and going to check price when I make up mind on which plow. Western HTS doesn't require hardly any ballast but the Midweight calls for 900#! Not liking that. They aren't that much difference in weight either.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> JMH yes and going to check price when I make up mind on which plow. Western HTS doesn't require hardly any ballast but the Midweight calls for 900#! Not liking that. They aren't that much difference in weight either.


Yes, mine says a ridiculous amount of weight as well, even with a 2500 (I think 1300#). I don't have a western, but I have l put in a plow with similar weight as mine into that a while back to see what it says. The only thing I can think of is it's talking about weight over the wheels (ballast) now weight behind the wheels (counter weight). I put about 5-600# behind my wheels and have more than enough. I would guess a few hundred pounds of counter weight you'd be fine.


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Waiting for your answer first capt Ron......you have NO PROOF to your statements, just pulled more out your arse.
> 
> *I think* it stresses the truck a lot more than plowing a few drive ways does......yep out the hind end........


You want me to have proof of what I said was my opinion? - that's what I meant when I said "I think". In your zeal to be right, you don't even read what is written. That's your own prob Bob.

Why don't you attempt to dazzle us with your brilliance and educate whoever is reading this thread, by teaching us exactly what all the different ways are to void a new truck warranty while plowing one's own drive way with a new 1/2 ton dbl cab pickup and a new 7' 6" blade. Thank you.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

NoProblem said:


> Correct. No, I did not read the twelve year old thread.


So you ask for someone to provide where it says that plows will void a warranty in writing... I produce it for you, and you chose not to read it???









It seems rather silly that you would not choose to inform yourself with the knowledge...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> I have to check with dealer too, no warranty for putting a plow on it is definitely deal breaker.
> Western recommended 7.5, I'll check with dealer on that too, never needed 8' and can't add more weight. I just do family drives not much turning not much of issue but appreciate thoughts.


NoProblem - This is the post by the OP that is causing all of this...

None of us are arguing the point of that the plow cannot be put on the truck... or the fact that the truck might do just fine plowing a couple of driveways. People do it every day, have been doing it for years.

The OP posted that if the warranty is not there if he puts a plow on his truck, that it would be a deal breaker. At YOUR dealer, with YOUR buddy, YOU might be fine. You are not the OP at the OP's dealer of choice. He needs to confirm as there have been cases of GM (proven in writing in the thread I posted from 12 years ago) not honoring the warranty if a plow was installed.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

NoProblem said:


> You want me to have proof of what I said was my opinion? - that's what I meant when I said "I think". In your zeal to be right, you don't even read what is written. That's your own prob Thank you.


Your opinion has no merit, so why are you throwing it out there? I think it's worse then towing ........just stop. 
Edumicate yourself


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

I wish some old timers on this site could try to refrain from arguing and posting 30 useless comments on a thread that do not help anyone. But apparently they have nothing else to do than argue on the internet.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just as you are doing , coke813 with your useless post,

So now we're up to 32 useless posts.....


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

I put a 7.5' blade on a crew cab 1/2 ton. Works Great for my driveway and one other. Yes, when i turn tight around a corner the back tire drives in the snow, but i can work around it and plan my pushing to limit any problems. never once got stuck in this truck. And i'm still using the crap stock tires.

Chevy does not offer plow prep on any half ton with a back seat. I asked about this when i bought it. Here's what i found out about warranty: If they deem that I wore out any parts due to plowing (front end, suspension, etc) they could opt to not cover it. But it in no way voided the waranty on the entire truck. SO just be reasonable and careful. And preferably remove the plow when it is not needed.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I question a plower that never gets stuck...
You see us old timers have been there and done that.....
We had to learn on our own without the help from the old timers on plowsite.

You are right they woun't void the rust threw warenty or or void the sound syestem, they'll still fix the door locks,
Etc etc Or the whole truck as you said but they can void the power train warenty


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

SnoFarmer said:


> I question a plower that never gets stuck...
> You see us old timers have been there and done that.....
> We had to learn on our own without the help from the old timers on plowsite.


wow, you are a good reader. did you see where i said "in this truck"???? I have gotten stuck in the past, and i learned from it. I treat my new rig like a baby and don't take as many risks.

I know you have alot of experience and i have read many useful posts from you on this site. you are not even the specific old timer i was complaining about above.

My point is that people come to this site to ask questions. do all you guys know that when you google nearly any question about a plow truck, this website is the top result? there are tons of people who come and read topics here but are not members. There are like 6 guys who post multiple times on EVERY SINGLE TOPIC even though they are not answering the question, but only griping about insurance, arguing with newbs, blah blah. you wonder how many of those 9,000 or 11,000 posts were useful. my money is on under 50%. I was extremely turned off the first time I asked a question, until I figured out its just how this group is, but it doesn't have to be that way.

Ok, I'm done ranting. I can't wait to read the responses.


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

I have a 7 1/2 Curtis 3000 on my 2004 2500HD Silverado. Yes its not a 1500. But my statement will be applicable. When I plow driveways, its fine. But when I plow my hunting property out I am plowing a 1/8-1/4 mile gravel and dirt road. I go around one longish turn while plowing and I am running over snow. It still gets the job done fine. I have learned to just angle away from the turn and its not as big of a deal.
The setup works good for me. And a 7 1/2 will probably be fine for you too. A 1500 with a 7 1/2' is fine for private stuff.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

coke813 said:


> wow, you are a good reader. did you see where i said "in this truck"???? I have gotten stuck in the past, and i learned from it. I treat my new rig like a baby and don't take as many risks.
> 
> I know you have alot of experience and i have read many useful posts from you on this site. you are not even the specific old timer i was complaining about above.
> 
> ...


Sad to hear that you feel that way about this site... I personally find the "6 guys" rather humorous...

Many years ago when I found this site, it brought with it a plethora of knowledge that I could learn from.

Yes, sometimes the natives get a bit restless... in their defense, they have answered the same questions AGAIN AND AGAIN. Do you think this is the first time that a plow on a half ton has been discussed on this forum?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

coke813 said:


> I put a 7.5' blade on a crew cab 1/2 ton. Works Great for my driveway and one other. Yes, when i turn tight around a corner the back tire drives in the snow, but i can work around it and plan my pushing to limit any problems. never once got stuck in this truck. And i'm still using the crap stock tires.
> 
> Chevy does not offer plow prep on any half ton with a back seat. I asked about this when i bought it. Here's what i found out about warranty: If they deem that I wore out any parts due to plowing (front end, suspension, etc) they could opt to not cover it. But it in no way voided the waranty on the entire truck. SO just be reasonable and careful. And preferably remove the plow when it is not needed.


You are 100% spot on with the only day cab configuration.

BUT...

Again, that is your dealer... the OP needs to check with his dealer.

HIS dealer may choose to completely void his warranty if he installs the plow. In his own words, that is a deal breaker.

And from a guy that does not have 9,000 posts, but have been had a few times here and there, and would simply like to pass a little "experience on to people" I would again recommend that it be in writing. It will be much easier to get before you purchase the truck than when you have an issue.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Sometimes it's not needed, but other times it is. Insurance is a big deal, guys need to know that. It also drives me crazy when guys see me "making all this money" and want to get a plow to do the same (not saying this is the case here, just with guys I know). As far as "arguing with the newbs", most of the time they either didn't do a search, or didn't find the answer they wanted to hear and they get defensive. Now granted some times it gets taken too far, but if I quit something every time I get a negative comment directed my way I'd have my nail bags on every day and working for someone else. Hell I got in arguments there too.

My point is, yes, things can escalate quickly here, but the knowledge gained by having thick skin and reading between the lines is something you can't get anywhere else. I was trained on how to drive a plow, but most of my knowledge on the subject is from people on this site telling about things they've done in the past. If someone is arguing with you they usually know what they're talking about. And honestly if people would just let it be and take it things would smooth out, but instead everyone has too be all macho on the Internet and can just ignore it and read the next post.

Just my thoughts and what I've gathered over the years. Not trying to push any buttons, everyone has opinions.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

One more question for all that have the 7.5 blades. 

Have you looked at the weight difference between a 7.5 and an 8ft?


Seems to me that the extra few pounds so that when you angle the plow you do not pack the snow down would be worth it? No?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> One more question for all that have the 7.5 blades.
> 
> Have you looked at the weight difference between a 7.5 and an 8ft?
> 
> Seems to me that the extra few pounds so that when you angle the plow you do not pack the snow down would be worth it? No?


And the cost difference is minimal.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> And the cost difference is minimal.


I just question this as my first blade that I ever owned on my own full sized truck was a 7.6 ft... I had it for 1 event before I traded molboards for an 8.6ft board...

I was more pissed than a wet cat with that blade...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> One more question for all that have the 7.5 blades.
> 
> Have you looked at the weight difference between a 7.5 and an 8ft?
> 
> Seems to me that the extra few pounds so that when you angle the plow you do not pack the snow down would be worth it? No?


I decided on an 8'er over a 7'6" for my wifes under warranty Chevy 2015 crewcab I/2 ton. It weighs 40lbs more.I put a Snowdogg md 8'. Only reason I choose a crappy snowdogg was it was 3200$ tax free in New Hampshire,mounted it myself.No ballast used so far,you can hardly tell there's a plow on it.When you plow you barely have to give it gas as you're pushing,I think towing is much more taxing on the truck.She pushed a 14" storm last week,got stuck once,dug herself out and kept on going.I think while I'm fabricating wings for my xls I'll make a pair for lighter snowfalls for the snowdoggcrap lol .


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> I just question this as my first blade that I ever owned on my own full sized truck was a 7.6 ft... I had it for 1 event before I traded molboards for an 8.6ft board...
> 
> I was more pissed than a wet cat with that blade...


It's like getting the add on for your truck. My first one was manual everything, seats, windows, locks, etc. Once you get that first truck with the automatic windows and locks there's no going back. Then you get the leather, auto dimming mirrors, heated side mirror even the key fob. It's hard to think of my daily driver now not having these things. You think one thing is fine until you get the next and then you don't know how you did it before. Same applies to plow size, straight or v, even vbox vs tailgate spreaders. After helping my uncle and using his v, it's hard going back to my straight.


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Your opinion has no merit, so why are you throwing it out there? I think it's worse then towing ........just stop.
> Edumicate yourself


By gum, your +11,300 opinions must be good as gold!

Well it's obvious you are just flapping your lips to flap your lips. FYI, I did educate myself and I mainly used this site to do it. Installing a plow on a 1/2 ton does not void any warranty - period. Plowing your own drive way, using the setup as it was meant to be used will not break the frame or be the cause of any damage to any components on the truck, however, such damage and the resulting voided warranty should be expected if you purposely abuse it. Whoever is so concerned about voiding their warranty simply should not put a plow on their truck - why stress over it?

This site was huge for me before I bought my truck and plow. It was through the information from experienced posters on this site that I *correctly* matched my plow to my truck well before I ever bought either - which seems to be exactly what the OP is doing - because of the dollars involved, that's very smart move on his part.

It was through this site I learned that *for my truck*, it was best NOT to put on an 8' plow, a few of the reasons I recall are:
1) The weight, I don't want to worry the additional weight on the frame, or about speeding up wear and tear on my wheel bearings and front suspension and taking 1000lbs of ballast in or out of the bed. The weight of the plow I chose for my truck matches the truck's specs and that's what this site taught me. The reason I know this because I did as someone here suggested, I went to the local pit and weighed the truck with and without the plow and did the same for both axles, so I am confident I matched the right plow with my truck. *On my truck*, an 8' plow would have been too much weight on my front axle per the truck's specs.

2) An 8' plow on my truck would have served only to shorten my time plowing - something I couldn't care less about. If it takes me an hour or three hours to do what I need to plow, I don't care. I also don't care if I need to make a few additional passes because I drove over the snow I just plowed because overall, doing that is easier on the truck than pushing the additional weight an 8' plow is capable of pushing, especially if it's a wet snow there is the concern of getting stuck more easily, rocking the truck or getting yanked on to get out, potentially damaging the frame or transmission or transfer case or who knows what else - I simply have no need for any of that, I'm in no contest to see how quickly I can plow, there is no competition - I just want to get my driveway clear of snow, using the right tools for the job.

3) If I had it to do all over again, I would not change a thing. If I only needed a truck for snow plowing my own drive way, I would buy a Jeep and put a plow on it and use that setup because of it's maneuverability.....but I'd still add some nice reverse lights.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

Philbilly2 said:


> One more question for all that have the 7.5 blades.
> 
> Have you looked at the weight difference between a 7.5 and an 8ft?
> 
> Seems to me that the extra few pounds so that when you angle the plow you do not pack the snow down would be worth it? No?


Sometimes there isn't much difference until you look at the ballast. Westerns two plows both 7.5 have 600 lbs. difference in ballast and their weigh difference is maybe 100lbs. I don't want 900# of ballast in the truck all year. I'm used to about #360. I believe it has to do with hardware how their attached.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

NoProblem. A dealer CAN deny a warranty claim to a truck that has a plow on it that doesn't have a plow prep package for anything related to the plow. No, they can't flat-out deny coverage for just anything. But for something that can be related to the plow use they can. Whether your dealer covers you or not is mute. A dealer CAN deny coverage. They can also do it on a 3/4 or 1-ton truck without plow prep package. For many dealers, it's all about making (or in this case, saving) money. If they can deny warranty coverage, it's no money out of their pocket to fix it. They don't like to do warranty work, because the manufacturer pays very little for warranty work to the dealer vs. the dealer's normal labor rate to a customer.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> Sometimes there isn't much difference until you look at the ballast. Westerns two plows both 7.5 have 600 lbs. difference in ballast and their weigh difference is maybe 100lbs. I don't want 900# of ballast in the truck all year. I'm used to about #360. I believe it has to do with hardware how their attached.


Yes, this is exactly right, and not to mention, for us homeowners who have kids and need a crew cab- the front axle weight rating is pretty much maxed out with the 7.5'er and ballast, so going just a couple hundred pounds over is not something i'm interested in.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yes, sometimes the natives get a bit restless... in their defense, they have answered the same questions AGAIN AND AGAIN. Do you think this is the first time that a plow on a half ton has been discussed on this forum?


I get it, I truly do. In my 2 years of lurking, I have seen the same questions pop up too. There is always a couple of good answers to help the poor fellow out, and then the other ones follow. You have the choice to NOT answer a question if it annoys you. Let the people with 1/2 tons answer the 1/2 ton questions if you can't do it without reaming a guy out. 
If all you experienced people are so helpful, you don't have to push the buttons of the new people who are just trying to learn. why don't one of you write down all your wealth of information once and save it somewhere like here: https://www.plowsite.com/threads/please-read-description-of-forum-before-posting.56564/
Then every time a newb asks the same old question, you can just point him to it? save everyone a headache?

I know there are some real yahoos out there who have no business plowing for money. Yes, they get all defensive when they hear something they don't like. But there are some of us who just like riding around in our truck for 2 hours pushing snow before we go to our regular jobs.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

coke813 said:


> I get it, I truly do. In my 2 years of lurking, I have seen the same questions pop up too. There is always a couple of good answers to help the poor fellow out, and then the other ones follow. You have the choice to NOT answer a question if it annoys you. Let the people with 1/2 tons answer the 1/2 ton questions if you can't do it without reaming a guy out.
> If all you experienced people are so helpful, you don't have to push the buttons of the new people who are just trying to learn. why don't one of you write down all your wealth of information once and save it somewhere like here: https://www.plowsite.com/threads/please-read-description-of-forum-before-posting.56564/
> Then every time a newb asks the same old question, you can just point him to it? save everyone a headache?
> 
> I know there are some real yahoos out there who have no business plowing for money. Yes, they get all defensive when they hear something they don't like. But there are some of us who just like riding around in our truck for 2 hours pushing snow before we go to our regular jobs.


I've been around here fer a while and the only thing that really bugs me is when someone comes on here and chastises everyone for giving "FREE" help....(pushing buttons)

I think most of know what a 1500, or a jeep ect,ect is all about, because at one time or another we had one or one of our guys did. Its called experience and sometimes the book doesn't cover this...

Then, what you choose to post is up to you, what I post is up up me, you can't control another person and what they post, not every post is going to be unicorns and rainbows or what you want to hear.

85% of the advice given is good
10% is great.
5% is having some fun.

and yea if ya plow fer $ , its a business and you need to be insured.(properly) as we are a country of laws.

a 1/2 ton can handle a 8ft plow. yes a plow can get your power train warranty voided/flagged even
on a 1/2, 3/4, i ton etc etc.

ballast goes over the axle or between them. counterweight goes by the tailgate.
iv never used 1k to counter act the weight of a 8ft str8 plow.

then when you went to weigh your truck... did you have the proper counterweight in the proper location.

again, it was my choice to post this free advice, good or bad...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree with some of the comments just mentioned and wanted to add one thing...to the new guys and the site veterans.

we all know that some things get hashed, rehashed, talked about over and over, beat to death, etc., however, rather then being rude or chastising the new guys for asking, it would be better to just either answer their question or move on from the discussion and choose "not" to post if you only want to "attack" them or ridicule them. and, before everyone jumps on this, I am speaking in general and to everyone Thumbs Up

either way, back to the discussion, I just wanted to add this quick point/suggestion

thanks :waving:


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

SnoFarmer said:


> a 1/2 ton can handle a 8ft plow.


Sno- thank you for the free advice. Yes, a regular cab 1/2 ton can handle a 8' plow. But not a crew cab. The front axle is over weight on a long wheel base. Going any heavier is at your own risk. so all this free advice is dependent on the truck cab confiuration & Length.

And sorry for using the wrong term for weight in the bed. I know the discussion and yes, i agree it is technically counterweight.
Western's plow selector says there is only 1 size mold board for my truck and it requires 80# of BALLAST. see the image below. Maybe you would e-mail Western and tell them to change it so as not to confuse anyone.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

yea we all know aboot their terminology, it leads to some spirited discussions..
I trust Websters(dictionary) for my definitions...im sure the cost for some of the plow MFG's to change their literature is one issue with their miss use.

the book, is a good guide. a guide and that is all.

the book,,, and weights have to do more with the MFG, their warranty and our litigious society than what the axle can truly handle from experience, lets say the axle can handle a ton, but they will list it as handling a 1/2 ton..

most all plowjockeys at some point or every storm run their truck over weight.
doesn't make it "right" but it is done all of the time.

now for the OP, he inst going to be plowing that much. 
the plow will only be on the truck when it snows.
In my opinion,,,,, Getting a truck unstuck can be much harder on them than any thing he may plow.
and a wider plow will help to eliminate a lot of opportunities to getting stuck.

I got a plow because I dont like to shovel and i really dont like shoveling a stuck plow truck.

we all refrained from saying or recommending he get a 3/4 ton truck instead.
but I believe he would be happier with a 3/4 and that is what I would recommend. a 3/4 ton.


bottom line, its your truck get what ya want.
we all gave opinions and backed them up with experience and we gave our reasons why/

good luck to all and happy plowing.:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NoProblem said:


> But pulling a heavy trailer in stop and go traffic and also down the highway at +60mph stresses the frame, rear end, axles, brakes, shocks, springs, tires, bearings and who knows what else - I think it stresses the truck a lot more than plowing a few drive ways does.


Think all you want, you're wrong.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Many of us run plows heavy enough to exceed our FAWRs. Do I tell people to do it? No. But I do, and many people here do. If I ever run into a warranty issue, the dealer doesn't know how large my plow is, or how heavy it is. I can tell them it's a Snowdogg MD 75, which weighs 400 lbs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

coke813 said:


> I wish some old timers on this site could try to refrain from arguing and posting 30 useless comments on a thread that do not help anyone. But apparently they have nothing else to do than argue on the internet.


As Phil mentioned, NoProblem is NOT the OP, does NOT have a friend at the dealership that will allegedly warranty anything.

Those old timers are trying to help the OP who has been given sketchy (at best) advice by someone who really hasn't had to bring his truck in for warranty yet. And thinks that towing is harder on a truck than plowing. That's 2 strikes against his opinion. All the while the old timers are basing their statements on experience and facts.

Better than a post that does nothing than stir the pot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NoProblem said:


> By gum, your +11,300 opinions must be good as gold!
> 
> Well it's obvious you are just flapping your lips to flap your lips.


dieselss is one of the most knowledgeable and helpful members on this site.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> dieselss is one of the most knowledgeable and helpful members on this site.


I just sleep at Holiday Inn expresses.
And to add, out of all them posts you'd be hard pressed to find opinions.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I have not participated in this thread..... don't be stereotypic


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

opinion , opinion as fact, VS fact or what is believed to be a fact.

This seems like it should be an easy question, but it actually tends to stump most people on the street. Mind you, they have no trouble in offering examples of either, or in categorising others' examples. So for instance, given

(1a) There is beer in my refrigerator. (1b) Wine tastes better than beer.
(2a) The earth revolves around the sun. (2b) The earth was created by an omnipotent God.
(3a) Thousands were killed in Darfur. (3b) Genocide is wrong.
(4a) The current US president is a Democrat. (4b) A Democrat will win the presidency in 2016.

they'll say that the A statements are facts and the B statements are opinions. When asked to explain the _principle of distinction_ between the two, however - the rule that tells us how to assign statements to one category or the other - they often get tongue-tied.

Some have tried to explain the distinction to me by arguing that facts are _true_. This answer is not at all helpful, since opinions are typically put forth as true, and some factual claims turn out to be false. For example, most people would say that it's _true _that genocide is wrong, and there may or may not be beer in my refrigerator. The fact/opinion distinction varies independently of the true/false distinction.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I have plowed snow for close to 30 years and in the good old days handled over 122 acres, think I have experience. I have plowed personally with a double cab 1500 or f150 all those years. Dont get me wrong a 3/4 ton with a 9' is way better but I use my truck for personal use and hate the size and ride of the 3/4, also the cost and financing/deals arent nearly as good and resale isnt as easy. We have hoes, and heavy stuff, foreman has a 2500 but for the amount of snow we get (4-8 events a year, most 2-4") I have no issue at all with a 1/2 ton and boss standard duty 8' You need to not beat on your truck, let the heavy equip do what they are good at but you can plow a crap load of snow for a lot of winters on 1500 no issue. I do usually get the fx4 or the z71 with the tranny coolers, heavier suspension etc and dont put salter in but it suits me great, rides well in the off season and when you buy them at good deals and can sell them easily...cost of ownership works out well. Just my experience since you asked.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

ok, so lets summarize the actual information buried in this thread. I'll even separate the facts and opinions:

Fact: you can push snow with a 1/2 ton & 7.5' blade.
Fact: you can push MORE snow faster with a bigger truck and wider blade.
Fact: if you use 7.5' blade and turn a corner- you will drive over some snow with back inside wheel. longer wheelbase = more snow gets driven over.
Fact: wider blade results in less driving over snow with back tire.
Opinion: you should put wider blade on truck even at expense of overloading front axle because it makes plowing easier.
Fact: putting any plow on a truck without plow prep can and will void warranty for wearable parts damaged due to plowing, but you need to verify with dealership to get specifics.


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Think all you want, you're wrong.


No, obviously you are the one who is wrong.



Mark Oomkes said:


> dieselss is one of the most knowledgeable and helpful members on this site.


I never said he wasn't. But with all the useless bs he talks all over the place, who can ever tell?



Mark Oomkes said:


> As Phil mentioned, NoProblem is NOT the OP, does NOT have a friend at the dealership that will allegedly warranty anything.


You can't read either I see. That is not what I said, not that it matters to you.



Mark Oomkes said:


> Those old timers are trying to help the OP who has been given sketchy (at best) advice by someone who really hasn't had to bring his truck in for warranty yet. And thinks that towing is harder on a truck than plowing. That's 2 strikes against his opinion. All the while the old timers are basing their statements on experience and facts.


In your inevitable wisdom oh great one, why don't you answer the question dieslss had no clue about?

The question is: What exactly is it that you think is going to damage the truck to void the warranty as the guy is plowing his own drive way?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Its an opinion that the sun will rise tomorrow.
Its a fact when it does.

it is a fact not a opinion or a factual opinion, that putting a wider blade on truck even at expense of overloading front axle makes plowing easier.

(remember to use counterweight to remove this weight from the front axle, thus it is no longer overloaded.)

fact, you could over load a truck even with a 7.5 plow.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NoProblem said:


> No, obviously you are the one who is wrong.
> 
> I never said he wasn't. But with all the useless bs he talks all over the place, who can ever tell?
> 
> ...


So much anger.....you need to chill oot dude.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

SnoFarmer said:


> it is a fact not a opinion or a factual opinion, that putting a wider blade on truck even at expense of overloading front axle makes plowing easier.


yes, we've already established the fact of a wider blade helping clear your driving path with the fact above that one.
The opinion is that you SHOULD overload your truck to achieve those results.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, let's stay on topic and refrain from attacking anyone personally

thanks


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

NoProblem said:


> The question is: What exactly is it that you think is going to damage the truck to void the warranty as the guy is plowing his own drive way?


Buddy, please stop fighting with everyone. The point is that just by putting the plow on your truck, you already voided the waranty. The dealer can choose to not cover any repairs that they think you caused by plowing. If you drive carefully you should be able to avoid any catastrophic damage that you would need to repair, but that doesn't mean the warranty is not voided.


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> One more question for all that have the 7.5 blades.
> 
> Have you looked at the weight difference between a 7.5 and an 8ft?
> 
> Seems to me that the extra few pounds so that when you angle the plow you do not pack the snow down would be worth it? No?


Actually, the extra few pounds is more likely over 50 lbs, and that extra weight is hanging +3 feet in front of the truck which means it's hanging 5 or 6 feet away from the front axle. This equates to an additional 250-350 lbs static, and much heavier still when bouncing while driving with the blade up. All this translates into quicker wear and tear on the truck if you don't correctly spec out the blade to fit the truck.

It's all posted here on this site, I learned about that here, on this site before I bought truck or plow and will always be greatfull - this site is totally awesome for that.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

But no problem....you stated that you think towing a trailer is harder then plowing.....
So your opinion translates to.....putting a bigger blade wonto hurt so go ahead and do it....correct?

Actually, the extra few pounds is more likely over 50 lbs, and that extra weight is hanging +3 feet in front of the truck which means it's hanging 5 or 6 feet away from the front axle. This equates to an additional 250-350 lbs static, and much heavier still when bouncing while driving with the blade up. All this translates into quicker wear and tear on the truck if you don't correctly spec out the blade to fit the truck.....

Your statement....so your contradicting here.... and you say I'm not making sense


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

coke813 said:


> yes, we've already established the fact of a wider blade helping clear your driving path with the fact above that one.
> The opinion is that you SHOULD overload your truck to achieve those results.


again. 
a fact.
It won't be over loaded with the proper use of a counterweight.

then lets take a look at what the rear axle rating is on a 1/2 ton.
yet no one gives it a 2nd thought. we all regularly see that guy with a half pallet of salt in the back or leafing the lumber yard with the rear dragging or the guy with 2yerd of dirt in one, but we dont drone on and on over it.
why?? probably because he isn't running around everyday , allday with it loaded that way.

or the guy with a 1/2 ton pulling a 5er 4 place horse trailer or the like.

kind of like occasionally having the plow on the truck....


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

dieselss said:


> But no problem....you stated that you think towing a trailer is harder then plowing.....
> So your opinion translates to.....putting a bigger blade wonto hurt so go ahead and do it....correct?


Where on god's green earth do you come up with that? Is THAT honestly what you got out of this:



NoProblem said:


> 2) An 8' plow on my truck would have served only to shorten my time plowing - something I couldn't care less about. If it takes me an hour or three hours to do what I need to plow, I don't care. I also don't care if I need to make a few additional passes because I drove over the snow I just plowed because overall, doing that is easier on the truck than pushing the additional weight an 8' plow is capable of pushing, especially if it's a wet snow there is the concern of getting stuck more easily, rocking the truck or getting yanked on to get out, potentially damaging the frame or transmission or transfer case or who knows what else - I simply have no need for any of that, I'm in no contest to see how quickly I can plow, there is no competition - I just want to get my driveway clear of snow, using the right tools for the job.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It's my opinion that some folks should just stick to useing a snow~blower, or hire it out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> It's my opinion that some folks should just stick to useing a snow~blower, or hire it out.


That's a fact..........Jack!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

from what I've experienced, pulling a heavy trailer stresses the truck more than plowing ........page 2 right from you.....

this translates into quicker wear and tear on the truck if you don't correctly spec out the blade to fit the truck......

But you said towing is harder correct?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

NoProblem said:


> The question is: What exactly is it that you think is going to damage the truck to void the warranty as the guy is plowing his own drive way?


Anything and everything is the answer.



NoProblem said:


> Actually, the extra few pounds is more likely over 50 lbs, and that extra weight is hanging +3 feet in front of the truck which means it's hanging 5 or 6 feet away from the front axle. This equates to an additional 250-350 lbs static, and much heavier still when bouncing while driving with the blade up. All this translates into quicker wear and tear on the truck if you don't correctly spec out the blade to fit the truck.


Looks like you answered your own question.
And fyi wear and tear IS NOT COVERED under warranty ...well unless you know a guy at the dealer


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

dieselss said:


> And fyi wear and tear IS NOT COVERED under warranty ...


Exactly! See, we agree - you just go a mile to get a block is all.


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

dieselss said:


> But you said towing is harder correct?


I sure did. That's the way it is for me - my plow is like pushing nothing as I putts along at my 4 or 5 mph in my drive way. Can't say that about pulling a heavy trailer from a stop or while in stop and go traffic, or driving on the freeway now can ya?

I'll answer correctly that for you - "Why no, certainly under those conditions a heavy trailer stresses drive train, frame, brakes etc. much, much oh so much worse than puttsing along plowing your own drive way."


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rick W said:


> I have plowed snow for close to 30 years and in the good old days handled over 122 acres, think I have experience. I have plowed personally with a double cab 1500 or f150 all those years.


Not that I am questioning your 30 years of experience...

If you have plowed all your years in a double cab 1/2 ton truck, but half ton double cabs were not introduced by Ford or GM to the market until late 1998 (as a 99 model) if I do my math right, even if you got the first one that Ford or GM produced, I only get 19 years...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

NoProblem said:


> Actually, the extra few pounds is more likely over 50 lbs, and that extra weight is hanging +3 feet in front of the truck which means it's hanging 5 or 6 feet away from the front axle. This equates to an additional 250-350 lbs static, and much heavier still when bouncing while driving with the blade up. All this translates into quicker wear and tear on the truck if you don't correctly spec out the blade to fit the truck.
> 
> It's all posted here on this site, I learned about that here, on this site before I bought truck or plow and will always be greatfull - this site is totally awesome for that.


Negative bud... sorry to be the numbers guy again... 

In Western plows that are availible in 8ft and 7.6ft variations:
8ft Pro Plow = 668lbs
7.6 Pro Plow = 653lbs
It is 15lbs.

Heck if you go from 7.6 ft to 8.6ft (even better for a full sized yet) you are only talking about 28lbs.

To the OP:
I guess you cannot even get a midweight in an 8ft option? (small blades are new to me as I have never even seen one in person) So for you, that is a very good reason to not go to an 8ft blade if you are looking at only midweights as you posted in one of your first posts. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok so since no one said it directly, although I could easily tell that everyone was saying the same thing and he just doesn't get it....

NOProblem you asked over and over to name specifically what someone could do to damage their truck enough to void the manufacturer warranty while plowing in their own driveway. 

The answer: YOU DO NOT NEED TO DAMAGE THE TRUCK AT ALL TO VOID THE WARRANTY. IF THE MANUFACTURER STATES THAT THE TRUCK IS NOT INTENDED TO BE USED AS A PLOW TRUCK, THE MERE FACT OF BOLTING THE PUSHFRAME TO THE TRUCK, BY DEFINITION, VOIDS THE WARRANTY.

No damage needed to void it. If they state that only plow trucks with a plow prep package will be covered then if there is no plow prep package available for that model and size, then they can void the warranty for anything associated with the plow being installed. Which means, the frame, the entire drive train, the electrical since plow is connected to the electrical, basically anything you would to have covered under warranty. 

Now just because the manufacturer says it's voided, doesn't mean the dealer will report it. But if they don't like doing warranty work because they don't make enough money doing it, then guess what, they will deny the warranty work.

This is important because the OP specifically stated at the beginning that if putting a plow on a crew cab would void the warranty, because plow prep is only available on day cabs, it would be a deal breaker. It's that important to him. So just because you haven't broken anything, and he probably wouldn't either, doesn't mean that his particular dealer wouldn't void his warranty for the mere fact that there is a pushframe attached to the truck.

Like was stated earlier fact is fact. If the warranty from the dealer says it voids the warranty, then it is a FACT that technically in the eyes of the manufacturer their warranty is voided. Wether any damage resulted from plowing or not.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> In Western plows that are availible in 8ft and 7.6ft variations:
> 8ft Pro Plow = 668lbs
> 7.6 Pro Plow = 653lbs
> It is 15lbs.


That is correct if he was already going to use the Pro Plow. But if you want to keep your front axle weight somewhere near or under the 2950# that we get on these half tons, then you need to look at the HTS or midweight which are 100 and 200# less, respectively. Then add your required counterweight on the truck as well, its way more than the 15 pounds you reference. Plow dealers that don't want to get sued will only install the correct sized plow to a truck. My dealer wouldn't do anything over the HTS, since that is the only one I could run while keeping under the FAWR.
Now if you want to mount it yourself you can do whatever you want, as it sounds a lot of you have done and are recommending.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry, I meant 3950# for FAWR in the post above, not to confuse anyone.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

So, 






























































What is 























Everyone thinking today?


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

Probably be a lot less tension if we ever get some snow to actually plow - at least around these parts. Hard to believe how little snow we've had around here so far.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Probably be a lot less tension if,

If they built trucks to be trucks and not kid carrying, grocery geters with 
a soft car like ride.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> Probably be a lot less tension if,
> 
> If they built trucks to be trucks and not kid carrying, grocery geters with
> a soft car like ride.


Now that is a Fact. Not opinion fact.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Need them steering wheel hand warmers ya know


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Has anyone ever plowed with a trailer attached?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Has anyone ever plowed with a trailer attached?


yes, but the machine had tracks....
and et lacked heated seats....


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Has anyone ever plowed with a trailer attached?


No, but challenge accepted!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ktfbgb said:


> No, but challenge accepted!


Nothing personal, but I'm not sure you're the best choice to be a crash test dummy.

I'm thinkin betwixt pulling a loaded trailer and plowing, the truck will just fall apart.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nothing personal, but I'm not sure you're the best choice to be a crash test dummy.
> 
> I'm thinkin betwixt pulling a loaded trailer and plowing, the truck will just fall apart.


No offense taken.

At this point it would just be funny. Picture me laughing hysterically, with my head out the window, repeatedly backing up and then smashing my truck into a brick wall .


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

We request drone footage...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm thinkin betwixt pulling a loaded trailer and plowing, the truck will just fall apart.


This comment was for anybody, not specifically ktfbgb.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Has anyone ever plowed with a trailer attached?


Yes....


----------



## Hoshiwaa15 (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Has anyone ever plowed with a trailer attached?


I have plowed with a 30 foot Fifthwheel hooked up...The trailer had 4 slideouts..So..I opened those to make it even more challenging...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

coke813 said:


> That is correct if he was already going to use the Pro Plow. But if you want to keep your front axle weight somewhere near or under the 2950# that we get on these half tons, then you need to look at the HTS or midweight which are 100 and 200# less, respectively. Then add your required counterweight on the truck as well, its way more than the 15 pounds you reference. Plow dealers that don't want to get sued will only install the correct sized plow to a truck. My dealer wouldn't do anything over the HTS, since that is the only one I could run while keeping under the FAWR.
> Now if you want to mount it yourself you can do whatever you want, as it sounds a lot of you have done and are recommending.


I don't think you can compare a pro plow to a HTS or a midweight... at least I wouldn't. Similar to comparing a bulldozer to an ATV plow.

So I guess it is just better to leave it at the facts:
If you are looking to fit your crew cab 1/2 ton Chevy truck with what Western Quickmatch says your truck can handle, then a 7.6 blade is all that your car can handle.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

AND.. adding counterweight to the topic of what a plow weighs? The plow itself will weigh the same with counterweight or not. An 8ft pro weights 15lbs more than a 7.6ft pro. also fact. If you have a truck that can handle an 8 ft plow, why would you consider a 7.6ft and drive over your windrow?


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

coke813 said:


> That is correct if he was already going to use the Pro Plow. But if you want to keep your front axle weight somewhere near or under the 2950# that we get on these half tons, then you need to look at the HTS or midweight which are 100 and 200# less, respectively. Then add your required counterweight on the truck as well, its way more than the 15 pounds you reference. Plow dealers that don't want to get sued will only install the correct sized plow to a truck. My dealer wouldn't do anything over the HTS, since that is the only one I could run while keeping under the FAWR.
> Now if you want to mount it yourself you can do whatever you want, as it sounds a lot of you have done and are recommending.


So what are you driving that they only recommended HTS? Online match says I could use Midweight but required lot more weight in back? I still have to talk to Western yet, Chev. Dealer has me covered on warranty.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> So what are you driving that they only recommended HTS? Online match says I could use Midweight but required lot more weight in back? I still have to talk to Western yet, Chev. Dealer has me covered on warranty.


EDIT: Deleted: Never mind ... not worth it.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

I was traveling back from Maine 10 days ago , in traffic a Silverado w/a Vplow, towing 4 sleds I guess he wasn't worried about rear a ballast! I Gave him a thumbs sign :usflag:


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> So what are you driving that they only recommended HTS?


Crew cab.
Its basically the worst possible truck platform to plow with. That's why I only have an "atv" plow for my own driveway. If I was plowing commerically, I would be a fool to run a HTS on a crew cab. but since i only spend less than 2 hours per major storm doing my driveway and one neighbor, it works just fine. I take the plow off when I'm done and the truck returns to being my daily driver. plus as others have pointed out with counterweight, I can easily remove my 2 70# sand bags if I don't want them in there between storms. (though i generally leave them in all winter) It would be more annoying if I had 500# of counterweight all winter since i don't have a forklift to move large weights around.


----------



## mikey4v (Dec 6, 2016)

I have a 2016 silverado double cab plow 30 driveways and 4 small lots I have the hts and wish I would've went with the midweight hope that helps!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I asked my nerdy engineer friend about this subject and he said its a very simple concept,no opinions based on empirical evidence,no back in my day,no manufacter drivel.Just have to cipher these "simple" formulas!


----------



## Rustyk (Oct 29, 2015)

my head hurts


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

mikey4v said:


> I have a 2016 silverado double cab plow 30 driveways and 4 small lots I have the hts and wish I would've went with the midweight hope that helps!


LOL I'm just doing a few drives, just me and family. Maybe HTS is all I need?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

leigh said:


> I asked my nerdy engineer friend about this subject and he said its a very simple concept,no opinions based on empirical evidence,no back in my day,no manufacter drivel.Just have to cipher these "simple" formulas!
> 
> View attachment 170865


Ohhhhh, it all makes sense now...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well if I read it correctly, his calculation is at a static situation. Not a reality situation. As most engineers figures come from fantasy, not reality. It's the OPs truck, if he hasn't fled this yet, he should just get the plow that he wants.


----------



## mikey4v (Dec 6, 2016)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> LOL I'm just doing a few drives, just me and family. Maybe HTS is all I need?


Id still go with the midweight for the little bit more money the hts doesnt pivot/float like a midweight cause it's not a chain lift so if you plow some uneven driveways the cutting edge digs in and wears the cutting edge uneven


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

mikey4v said:


> Id still go with the midweight for the little bit more money the hts doesnt pivot/float like a midweight cause it's not a chain lift so if you plow some uneven driveways the cutting edge digs in and wears the cutting edge uneven


Did you seriously just say that?


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

mikey4v said:


> Id still go with the midweight for the little bit more money the hts doesnt pivot/float like a midweight cause it's not a chain lift so if you plow some uneven driveways the cutting edge digs in and wears the cutting edge uneven


Your right and it's not about the money, Western just says you need a lot more weight in back for Midweight. The Midweight is similar to what I been plowing with for years, nice plow.


----------



## mikey4v (Dec 6, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> Did you seriously just say that?


Yeah correct if im wrong but im not


----------



## mikey4v (Dec 6, 2016)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> Your right and it's not about the money, Western just says you need a lot more weight in back for Midweight. The Midweight is similar to what I been plowing with for years, nice plow.


I have no weight and it plows good just useless if theres snow on the ground and if its in 2wd lol


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

mikey4v said:


> Yeah correct if im wrong but im not


You are wrong


----------



## mikey4v (Dec 6, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> You are wrong


Please enlighten me then I am curious


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

According to westerns website the HTS....

Has a ultramount.

*EXCLUSIVE ROTATING PIVOT BAR*
The patented PIVOT BAR keeps the attaching points level even when the blade is not, for accurate drive-in alignment. It also allows the blade to pivot while plowing on uneven terrain for a cleaner scrape and more even cutting edge wear.

The HTS also features two options for controllers, both of which have float, which allows the blade to follow the contour of the ground.

By the way float is not proprietary to western. All modern plows made by the large manufacturers float reguardless of chain lift or direct lift.

If yours doesn't float, your doing it wrong. Just sayin.


----------



## mikey4v (Dec 6, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> According to westerns website the HTS....
> 
> Has a ultramount.
> 
> ...


Interesting I can tell you only from real world experience it doesn't plow as good as my chain lift western's on uneven ground I've talked with numerous people on this forum who have the exact problem with there cutting edge wearing uneven....maybe we all just cant seem to use the float feature right cause we're all having this sane issue


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

mikey4v said:


> Interesting I can tell you only from real world experience it doesn't plow as good as my chain lift western's on uneven ground I've talked with numerous people on this forum who have the exact problem with there cutting edge wearing uneven....maybe we all just cant seem to use the float feature right cause we're all having this sane issue


who did you talk to on this forum, in what threads? 
i cant find et as 99% of your posts are in this thread and the other 3 are on the same subject.

How is it wearing unevenly?
If it is set up properly it will wear evenly.


----------



## mikey4v (Dec 6, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> who did you talk to on this forum, in what threads?
> i cant find et as 99% of your posts are in this thread and the other 3 are on the same subject.
> 
> How is it wearing unevenly?
> If it is set up properly it will wear evenly.


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/opinions-on-western-hts-plow.85575/


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You have zero posts in that thread that is 8 years old. Oct 4, 2009
long before you were a member.

if your edge is wearing unevenly, your mount is to high or it's to low.
it has nothing to do with it being a chain lift or a direct lift.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

Just got off phone with West. dealer/installer. He said the HTS works great for 1/2 ton Dbl. Cabs and they have had no problem and have many out there. Said it is made for truck I'm looking at and that's why only 200- lbs ballast as opposed to 950# ballast for Midweight. West. and dealers don't want to overload them axels. He highly recommended HTS.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> Just got off phone with West. dealer/installer. He said the HTS works great for 1/2 ton Dbl. Cabs and they have had no problem and have many out there. Said it is made for truck I'm looking at and that's why only 200- lbs ballast as opposed to 950# ballast for Midweight. West. and dealers don't want to overload them axels. He highly recommended HTS.


Of course they do....... their profit margins are higher on those models


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> Just got off phone with West. dealer/installer. He said the HTS works great for 1/2 ton Dbl. Cabs and they have had no problem and have many out there. Said it is made for truck I'm looking at and that's why only 200- lbs ballast as opposed to 950# ballast for Midweight. West. and dealers don't want to overload them axels. He highly recommended HTS.


HTS looks like an awesome plow.... 



If you want to be confident, be accurate. I found the only way for me to be confident was to weigh the truck and each axle with and without the blade on, with and without ballast. When I did that, I found I needed just about 950 lbs of ballast against the lift gate to meet sticker weight on my front axle with the blade at full up position.

Since I rarely drive around with the blade on, it was all just for my own information because the blade is resting on the ground 1/2 the time when plowing, so for as little time as I drive with the blade up, to me it's no big deal even if I was over front axle weight by a few hundred lbs.

Since scaling everything out, I had the truck leveled which lifted the mount a few inches which probably skews the weights a little bit one way or the other. Also, when I do actually drive with the blade on, I can't drive with the blade in the full up position because my temp gauge shoots up due to the blade blocking the cooling air that cools the radiator, as such I only raise the blade a few inches off the ground and angle it to one side so as not to block the radiator. I have no idea but I imagine lowering the blade like this adds slightly more weight to the front axle than if I could have the blade in the full up position. I don't worry about it because I highly doubt that if anything, it wouldn't be enough to even worry about.

Just saying in case you are able to scale your whole setup, it's best to scale everything as you will actually have and use it is all.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The counterweight does more than taking weight off of the front axel.

It balances out the vehicle.
This improves handling & braking in all conditions. 

Without it, your truck is front heavy.
With the plow mounted, you took off what littel weight
there is on the rear axle to begone with, This is dangerous.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

mishnick said:


> HTS is a hobby plow but if for personal use it should be fine. The one thing I don't like about them is that they have no swivel function, so the blade is fixed to the truck. Larger plows have a big bolt in th middle of the back end of the a-frame. This bolt allows the plow to follow the road regardless of the angle the truck is on. So the problem is that the blade will lift off the ground on the ends while driving over uneven surfaces. Looks like the Suburbanite is the same. The lightest model with swivel is the mid-weight.


...


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

mishnick said: ↑
"HTS is a hobby plow but if for personal use it should be fine. The one thing I don't like about them is that they have no swivel function, so the blade is fixed to the truck. Larger plows have a big bolt in th middle of the back end of the a-frame. This bolt allows the plow to follow the road regardless of the angle the truck is on. So the problem is that the blade will lift off the ground on the ends while driving over uneven surfaces. Looks like the Suburbanite is the same. The lightest model with swivel is the mid-weight."

-Huh, It's an Ulra Mount, I thought all Ultra Mounts swivel, I'll have to check.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Real plows have pivot.

The HTS isn't classified as a commercial plow. It's for the simple Folk.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

Some forums are trying.....jeesh


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

SnoFarmer said:


> Without it, your truck is front heavy.
> With the plow mounted, you took off what littel weight
> there is on the rear axle to begone with, This is dangerous.


Yep, it is much easier to spin the tires in 2WD from a stop with the plow connected and raised, that's for sure.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

ktfbgb said:


> According to westerns website the HTS....
> 
> Has a ultramount.
> 
> ...


I'm very familiar with Ultra Mounts but on the HTS I'm not seeing a pivot bar, myself. Just saying..


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> I'm very familiar with Ultra Mounts but on the HTS I'm not seeing a pivot bar, myself. Just saying..


I don't have a western plow. I went off of what western said about the HTS as western is pretty popular in my area. IDK, western says that the HTS has a pivot bar, so I can only go off of what they advertise. I was under the impression that the plow came with the features that the manufacturer stated it came with. Maybe you should call western and tell them that they are wrong.

Even if it doesn't have a pivot bar, the plow will float so it's kind of a moot point as I was responding to the guy who stated that direct lift plows don't float, and that only chain lift plows will. He stated to avoid the HTS because of this so that you don't wear out cutting edges. This is also a moot point since the plow is only intended to be a homeowner plow for doing your driveway, so not much worry about going through cutting edges either.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

ktfbgb said:


> I don't have a western plow. I went off of what western said about the HTS as western is pretty popular in my area. IDK, western says that the HTS has a pivot bar, so I can only go off of what they advertise. I was under the impression that the plow came with the features that the manufacturer stated it came with. Maybe you should call western and tell them that they are wrong.
> 
> Even if it doesn't have a pivot bar, the plow will float so it's kind of a moot point as I was responding to the guy who stated that direct lift plows don't float, and that only chain lift plows will. He stated to avoid the HTS because of this so that you don't wear out cutting edges. This is also a moot point since the plow is only intended to be a homeowner plow for doing your driveway, so not much worry about going through cutting edges either.


I agree with ya but looking at that plow, I just don't see how it pivots like all the other Ultra Mounts. It might? Agree on the float.


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> I agree with ya but looking at that plow, I just don't see how it pivots like all the other Ultra Mounts. It might? Agree on the float.


I have down pressure on my Snow-way, but unless I turn that feature on, the blade floats as you'd expect. Down pressure is a totally awesome feature btw - if they offer it, get it, you won't regret it. It's well worth the few extra bucks, especially for back dragging.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Blue arrows point to westerns patented pivot bar. It is painted red on the HTS as opposed to black on the heavy duty plows.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Maybe I can intrest you in a all~terain plow made from a hotwater heater that fallows the contours of the ground?

Funny, when my plow starts to get " floppy" I inspect my pivot, and make the nessary adjustments.

How wavy are these drives?

I plow gravel, paved, pavers, stone, drives and my non-western plows fallow the contours just fine.


Ps get rid of the "pivot bar" and save some weight...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> Maybe I can intrest you in a all~terain plow made from a hotwater heater that fallows the contours of the ground?
> 
> Funny, when my plow starts to get " floppy" I inspect my pivot, and make the nessary adjustments.
> 
> ...


Please tell me more about this all terrain plow you speak of lol.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

ktfbgb said:


> Please tell me more about this all terrain plow you speak of lol.


Do we really have to go there? I'm just a dumb *******. Oh, I had to weld up an HTS for a customer. Where the lift piston connects to the A frame, the whole thing ripped out. There is not a pivot bar like the larger plows. That plow will be fine for his own drive way. It's a little light for commercial use, just my opinion.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Do we really have to go there? I'm just a dumb *******. Oh, I had to weld up an HTS for a customer. Where the lift piston connects to the A frame, the whole thing ripped out. There is not a pivot bar like the larger plows. That plow will be fine for his own drive way. It's a little light for commercial use, just my opinion.


Ok I stand corrected on the pivot bar. I had been researching western as a possible replacement for my plow for next season. Had been looking at "features" of the westerns. Obviously I wasn't looking at the HTS but looked back and it said it was universal on all ultra mount plows. And it's listed as such on their site. If you say it's not a pivoting plow then I'll insert foot into mouth as I trust what you are saying.

And no we don't need to go there on the other one. There 60 pages on it already. Bad joke lol.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The HTS dosent wiegh nothing. It ain't much more than a snow bear. This is all my opinion. It's a home owner plow. Now some guys do use them commercially. But not to the extent we use ours.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

Randall Ave said:


> The HTS dosent wiegh nothing. It ain't much more than a snow bear. This is all my opinion. It's a home owner plow. Now some guys do use them commercially. But not to the extent we use ours.


I agree. They weight 412# plus mount, only require couple hundred pounds of ballast, don't know anything about snow bear, it will work for my 3 drives, commercial days are over for me. It will be real easy on my new 1/2 ton, that's the main concern.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

That's not pivot bar. Westerns pivot bar is in the very back by the horns, where you see the black round cross bar. There is no pivot bar there like mine that I see. Not real important at this point.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> I agree. They weight 412# plus mount, only require couple hundred pounds of ballast, don't know anything about snow bear, it will work for my 3 drives, commercial days are over for me. It will be real easy on my new 1/2 ton, that's the main concern.


You will be fine with it. It hooks up easily, good hydraulics. Just remember, its a snow plow, not a bull dozer.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Randall Ave said:


> Do we really have to go there?


agreed and don't think we need to go there :waving:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> agreed and don't think we need to go there :waving:


I might be outa line but, put a fork in this, its done.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Randall Ave said:


> I might be outa line but, put a fork in this, its done.


Ha! Was thinking the same thing so we can close this one out Thumbs Up


----------

